# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  [Available] 3D Printing Services

## ShapeMyProject

Have an item that you want printed but don't have a printer? We can print it for you!

Send us any .STL file ( Thingiverse, Shapeways, youimagine, etc.) and we will print it. You can also send us your own custom design! Don't have a file but want something printed? Message us and we can track a file down or design one our self (extra fee for designing). [SIZE=3][FONT=arial]

Ready to start your project? We have a Flash Forge Creator Pro- Dual Extrusion. Build platform is 225 x 145 x 150 mm. We use Simplify3D, a slicing software that gives us more control over the entire build process. http://www.simplify3d.com/

Contact us at: ShapeMyProject@gmail.com or visit us at : www.ShapeMyProject.com or www.etsy.com/shop/ShapeMyProject?ref=l2-shopheader-name

----------


## Cartolio

I am looking to 3d print a prototype it is (in) 5*w x 3d x 3.5h I have the .STL file but was wondering how much it will cost. My price range is $5-$20 

Thanks!


-Carter*

----------


## Cartolio

I am sorry I wasn't ready to post that. I will email you when ready.

----------


## ShapeMyProject

No problem! Be sure to include the STL file and I will be able to give you an exact cost  :Smile: 

Thanks!

----------

